

China Tells U.S. to ‘Live Within its Means’ - cdp
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/07/business/global/china-a-big-creditor-says-us-has-only-itself-to-blame.html

======
wil2k
As long as the Federal Reserve exists, I don't think this is possible. Given
that it is just as PRIVATE as Federal Express, it is not actually the
government that creates the Federal Reserve Notes, but an external entity. [1]

This 3rd party does get interest paid for that.

So the government wants an amount of X dollars to exist.

The FED ceates X but demands Y interest.

However, only amount X exists and X+Y does not. To pay back Y,a new amount has
to be created.. Over which interest Z should be paid, etc. etc.

In other words: it's impossible to pay back the national debt to the guys who
have claimed the magic right to put ink on some cotton and call it a million
dollars. Dollars which can no longer be exchanged for silver as was possible a
few decades ago...

Now why do these banks keep loaning money? Well they already own the country
since the default of 1933. The current collateral is every U.S Citizen and
their future labor if someone has a birth certificate!

The only free people in that sense are those who have a Sovereign/Freeman of
the Land status, living under Common Law instead of Maritime Admiralty Law.

Youtube: "Have you met your Strawman?" & "Choosing Freedom" for more of an
introduction..

[1] See e.g. The Money Masters - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXt1cayx0hs>

